# NexGen Software



## JRut47 (Sep 26, 2009)

My department is going through the implementation process with new CAD software, (NexGen) out of Connecticut. We are getting away from ARMS. Is there anyone out there using it in there department, and if so is it easy to use? Or rather is it user friendly? Any thoughts are welcome. Thanks.


----------

